# All the same engines 5 cylinders?



## joshuaTSR (Jun 16, 2013)

So I found a guy claiming a car for sale.....dirt cheap and all it needs is a new head since the old one is cracked. Are all 5 cylinder motors using the same head or do years really matter?
If they are the same how hard is it to find? Audi will fit?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe most, if not all 10v 5 cylinder heads are the same as long as they run on CIS or CIS-E. Some of the later Audi cars that came with the 10v engine had a slightly different intake port.


----------



## joshuaTSR (Jun 16, 2013)

Is it hard to locate them used? There aren't any old audi's or vw's in my junkyards.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

They're not the hardest to find used, but this isn't the best place to look for them. Although, there are a few quantum syncros being parted out in the quantum/dasher classifieds right now so that's your best bet on vortex. Otherwise check out some forums like Motorgeek (I spend a bit of time on this forum). Basically any forum for old Audis like the 4000/5000, coupe quattro and URQuattro is a good place too look.


----------



## tryagain69 (May 14, 2016)

vaccume pump... the 85-92 audi 5000 lacks... the 4000 (coupe/quattro non 4 versions) and all quantium 5 have it... so... no idea if the 5000 can be modded to work with a pump... 

thats the only real issue i know of besides turbo vs not.. but those 5000 unless a 83 ur quattro the usa received.. so little concern..


----------

